# Europiccola boiler cap w. pressure gauge



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

On eBay year or so back you could get Europiccola boiler caps with built-in pressure gauges. I never got one, don't need one, and don't reckon they'd be much use, but a chum has bought a Mignon and, feeling rather at sea wrt. temperature, pressure and water level, is clutching at straws.

Anyone know where they may still be found?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Safety-Boiler-Cap---395210/m-m-2243.aspx


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You can also buy hollow piston rods with a pressure gauge on top so you can measure the pressure exerted at the puck.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

@coffeechap: Thanks, I'll pass it on. I know SFA about the Mignon other than that it was the "poor man's" version of the Europiccola.

@Ryhs: That's interesting. I'm not that much of a purist, though.


----------



## Aikendrum105 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for mentioning these - first I'd heard of them !


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

PS re the safety-valve boiler cap: chum who was asking tells me that they want more for it than he paid for the whole machine.






So he's abstaining.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Vieux Clou said:


> PS re the safety-valve boiler cap: chum who was asking tells me that they want more for it than he paid for the whole machine.
> View attachment 33295
> So he's abstaining.


Sounds like he picked the machine up mighty cheap. Must've been one hell of a find.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Depends on its condition.

Pic on Francesco's site - if he's got the 1997+ model it's nice. http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_mi_eng.htm


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

@Vieux Clou

I have a used one he can have for £30 delivered if he is still interested?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

@russe11 - That good of you, thanks. Which have you got, the stopper with pressure gauge or with safety valve? It's really only the gauge he was interested in.

BTW, he's in France, so better add a bit to the postage.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

It's the safety valve the same as in The Espresso Shop link above. Extra fiver for postage? Not sure how much is enough to cover it?


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Gotcha. No, he said in his last message to me that he's really after a gauge he can read - the machine already has a safety valve. He's talking now about making a brass or copper boiler cap that he can tap to fit a gauge. I wouldn't go that way myself - I like to rest a hand on the stopper when I'm pulling a shot.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Vieux Clou said:


> Gotcha. No, he said in his last message to me that he's really after a gauge he can read - the machine already has a safety valve. He's talking now about making a brass or copper boiler cap that he can tap to fit a gauge. I wouldn't go that way myself - I like to rest a hand on the stopper when I'm pulling a shot.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Only seen pics on the net but would it be possible to fit a europiccola sight glass? That way he could mount a gauge on top.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

He's talking now about making his own stopper out of brass/copper and tapping it to take a gauge - less direct potential damage that way.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Rhys said:


> You can also buy hollow piston rods with a pressure gauge on top so you can measure the pressure exerted at the puck.


That sounds intriguing - where from?


----------

